# Warning Chausson owners. First MOT problems!



## chrisgog

Just put our van in for very first MOT and it cannot be passed as the rear fog light is on the left side and not the right for UK.

Our mechanic showed us the void space in the light cluster so he has three options
1. to create a new fitting to include bulb on the correct side and this will be neatest job. Cost could be £80 plus. This is what we are aiming for

2. to cut a hole in rear bumper to take a new light fitting just for fog lamp. About £60. Second choice because don't like drilling any holes in our van

3. to fit a light just below rear bumper which will hang below van. About £50. Not what we want as such a low van this will scrape on speed bumps and reversing up inclines.

Because the van is made in France they have made a right side driving model but fitted the body with French light clusters so they are wrong for the fog lamp.


I should have guessed something would go wrong. I am not even trying to get Chausson parts (they probably haven't got the correct fitting anyway). We want to use our van not keep it off the road and its out of warranty now. The mechanic has our go ahead to do the best job but it is a warning to all you owners that this is probably the case with your vans too. Get it checked out before first MOT is due everyone. :twisted: 

aghhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## carolgavin

Yikes thanks for the warning, we have been looking at Chaussons recently and would hate to have that problem. Forewarned is forearmed methinks. As a total technophobe how easy would this be to spot on any new van????????????????


----------



## geraldandannie

Oo-err - thanks, Chris.

Look here: http://www.motuk.co.uk/manual_110.htm

_The inspection of rear fog lamps is confined to the one rear fog lamp which is required to be fitted to the centre or offside of
vehicles first used on or after 1 April 1980._

Gerald


----------



## chrisgog

You would never spot that but if you buy Chausson make sure the dealer fixes the fog light!
Chris


----------



## GerryD

carolgavin said:


> Yikes thanks for the warning, we have been looking at Chaussons recently and would hate to have that problem. Forewarned is forearmed methinks. As a total technophobe how easy would this be to spot on any new van????????????????


Carol,
First test is to switch it on. Surprised that Chausson got UK Type approval for the MH unless they have just made a mistake on one vehicle and fitted the EU lights instead of the UK units.
Gerry


----------



## geraldandannie

carolgavin said:


> Yikes thanks for the warning, we have been looking at Chaussons recently and would hate to have that problem. Forewarned is forearmed methinks. As a total technophobe how easy would this be to spot on any new van????????????????


Can the clusters simple be swapped? The nearside cluster on ours has the reversing lamp fitted.

Gerald


----------



## GerryD

Chrisgog,
Will Chausson supply the correct UK light assembly on the grounds that they had a legal obligation to have the correct lights at the time of registration.
Gerry


----------



## Chausson

Hi Chris
Why not go back to your dealer he has to put it right under the consumer act as "Fit for purpose. I have a chausson mine is ok I THINK, shall go and check if not it's back to Highbridge for me even though it's out of warranty first mot due in June.

Ron


----------



## chrisgog

No, because on the Allegro the clusters are crescent shaped. The fitter tried and where the bulb should go into the neat little hole, there is no fittings in that hole to accomadate the bulb. He gave it a go then came back to show me the blank hole.
Chris


----------



## 1300man

hi ,idont know if your rear lights are the same as my rapido ,but all they did on mine was just swap them over,eg left ,right,if you see what i meen.


----------



## vicdicdoc

I'd be inclined to leave it where it is and go buy one from Halfords for under £10 then just re-route the wiring from the original to the new


----------



## chrisgog

Vehicle was bought from Dealer 1 who stopped doing Chausson after we bought it. We have transferred warranty to Dealer 2 but it is now out of warranty (2 yrs) except for water ingress (5 yrs).

If you knew the hastle I had trying to transfer warranties and getting it sorted you would understand why I will get it fixed ourselves.
Even if the parts are available they would take ages to come through. We are having the habitation service on Thursday so we will mention to dealer 2 and see what they say but I am not holding up hopes. I honestly dont need the hastle.

1300 MAN

Tried swapping but as the cluster of lights is crescent shaped they will not swap and the socket for the UK bulb has no fittings for electrics or the baynet part of the bulb. It has to be created by the fitter

Chris


----------



## carolgavin

Thanks guys will switch the little bandit on to double check, if we decide to buy one!!


----------



## rayc

2008 Chaussons have the fog light in the offside cluster, with the reversing light in the corresponding position on the near side {next to the number plate}.


----------



## Spacerunner

Just checked my 2007 Chausson Welcome 85. Very pleased to report fog light on offside and reverse light on nearside! PHewee!!


----------



## loddy

Hymers do it as well

Loddy


----------



## geraldandannie

Spacerunner said:


> Just checked my 2007 Chausson Welcome 85. Very pleased to report fog light on offside and reverse light on nearside! PHewee!!


Funny - I just checked mine too. Fog lamp on the offside 

Gerald


----------



## chrisgog

Glad yours is ok Spacerunner.
CHRIS


----------



## chrisgog

Gerald, what year is your van? Ours is 2006 model. Maybe that it is something Chausson found out about and have changed. Ours is the Allegro model.
Chris

Cant seem to attach a photo otherwise would show you lights


----------



## geraldandannie

chrisgog said:


> Gerald, what year is your van? Ours is 2006 model.


Hi Chris

Ours is a 2007 one (same as Spacerunner), with horizontally-mounted light clusters, and based on the Fiat x2/50.

Looks like the 2008 Allegros have separate fog lights (on offside)

Gerald


----------



## Spacerunner

This pic clearly(?) shows it all


----------



## rayc

spacerunner, very helpfull that it was foggy when you took the picture as it concerned the fog light.
I pick up my Welcome 75 tomorrow from Portsmouth, there was a slight delay with the paperwork at DVLA.
ray


----------



## Spacerunner

rayc said:


> spacerunner, very helpfull that it was foggy when you took the picture as it concerned the fog light.
> I pick up my Welcome 75 tomorrow from Portsmouth, there was a slight delay with the paperwork at DVLA.
> ray


We checked it over last saturday.. :lol: :lol:

Looks very nice, almost home from home, upholstery same colour and all.


----------



## Chausson

chrisgog said:


> Vehicle was bought from Dealer 1 who stopped doing Chausson after we bought it. We have transferred warranty to Dealer 2 but it is now out of warranty (2 yrs) except for water ingress (5 yrs).
> 
> If you knew the hastle I had trying to transfer warranties and getting it sorted you would understand why I will get it fixed ourselves.
> Even if the parts are available they would take ages to come through. We are having the habitation service on Thursday so we will mention to dealer 2 and see what they say but I am not holding up hopes. I honestly dont need the hastle.
> 
> 1300 MAN
> 
> Tried swapping but as the cluster of lights is crescent shaped they will not swap and the socket for the UK bulb has no fittings for electrics or the baynet part of the bulb. It has to be created by the fitter
> 
> Chris


Hi Chris
I checked mine it was ok and on a 2006 vehicle. Understand what you say about getting spares I've been waiting 2 years for a little chrome strip.

Ron


----------



## chrisgog

This is our van.


----------



## Rapide561

*Rear lights*

Hi

This fog light thing was explained to me by RidgesetRV a couple of years ago and is part of what they do to RV's before selling them.

I would go back to the supplying dealer and give em some pan handle. They in turn can take it up with Chausson UK or who ever the power lies with.

Russell


----------



## 101405

The fog light can be disconected and a fog light fiited via a bkt under or the rear skirt to your offside. can be had for less than a tenner.


----------



## chrisgog

*Great News*

Decided to phone the new dealer today and tell them about problem. They are fixing it for us tomorrow when we have the habitation service done. Will report back tomorrow night hopefully with it all sorted. Must say they can sort Chausson problems for us at Continental Caravans, Crosshands, South Wales. One to reccomend as no dispute whatsoever.

Everything is a learning curve and hope I have pre-warned 2006 Allegro owners to check before MOT due. This also applies to other continental vans made for british market.

Will let you know tomorrow now and thanks to everyone for the informative responses.

Chris


----------



## ThursdaysChild

Glad you're getting sorted.

When the job is done, will that make you ( and everyone else ) illegal in France ? Or Spain ? Or...... ?

Or are we the only bureaucracy to worry about it ?


----------



## chrisgog

Ha ha.

I will have 2 fog lights then!!!!!!!!!!

That will probably be against the law too.

What a potch.

Chris


----------



## Rapide561

*Fogs*

Hi

Just checked my Swift out of noseyness to discover I have two fog lamps at the back.

Russell


----------



## Spacerunner

Great news Chris, nice to know that some dealers still have good customer service.


----------



## chrisgog

* ALL DONE*

Well done Continental Caravans. Service done and now have a rear fog light and a full MOT. They took a light socket from a van that was being scrapped.

*SORTED*


----------

